# What kind of music does your fursona listen to?



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 14, 2019)

I couldn't find a thread for this specifically, so I thought I should ask.

As for my 'sona, since he lives in a present-day Earth where there are anthros instead of humans, he listens to mostly pop music. Especially songs with a simple catchy beat that you can dance to.

What about your fursonas?


----------



## FatalBlackRose (Jan 15, 2019)

I'd say since my sona is in a modern day Earth, I'd say probably stuff like Vocaloid and also Dubstep or EDM in general from the 2006-2014's since she prefers the older types of them. This is all just because my sona is HEAVILY based on myself so we have a lot of the same interests and tastes as each other.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 15, 2019)

Part of his character is punk/thrash metal scene, and that's what he listens to.


----------



## PercyD (Jan 15, 2019)

The same kind I do? Next question-

{Any thing with harmonizing, btw. And a strong guitar. }


----------



## Aika the manokit (Jan 15, 2019)

Bluegrass covers of popular music


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Jan 15, 2019)

Tacoma is basically me in deer form lol, and I have a wide music taste, so it can’t exactly fit into a genre(s) so heres a mini top-6 
(In no particular order)
Empire of the sun - Walking on a dream
Robin - Tennis
9-5 -Dolly Parton
Hey there delilah - Plain White Tee’s
Great divide - Ira Wolf
Down to the bottom - Dorothy


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jan 15, 2019)

Firuthi's not exactly distant enough from me to have his own taste in music, so...

Honestly I'm better off saying he doesn't like R&B/hip-hop or about half of the country music scene than trying to state his preferences in music.


----------



## Hail-Purity (Jan 15, 2019)

death metal


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 15, 2019)

Metal and hard trance


----------



## furryswag (Jan 15, 2019)

Psychedelic, house, 80's pop and hip hop


----------



## Clippit (Jan 15, 2019)

same as mine, haha :v
I usually listen to a pretty mixed variety of songs ranging from different genres, styles, instrumentations, time periods, and even languages (no, not just english and japanese)
basically, I hear a random song and if I dig it enough I keep it, which in the end lead to having quite a messy yet interesting folder


----------



## NorthSam (Jan 15, 2019)

My sona listens to power metal and folk music for pirate reasons. Needless to say, Alestorm is a favourite.


----------



## Guifrog (Jan 15, 2019)

As far as I'm aware... Any! :3

I guess it depends on his mood and the day though. Slow-tempo songs are good when he wants to relax, and any bouncy kinda tune works for cheering up. If you _ever _find him infuriated it might be possible to hear some rather noisy, aggressive metal music going on


----------



## Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf (Jan 16, 2019)

The character's name kinda spoils it, but generally all kinds of rock, metal and blues.


----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 16, 2019)

Mareena listens to podcasts... and watches netflix. So not so much music I guess


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Jan 17, 2019)

A heavy dose of Florence + the Machine, Fall Out Boy, and dance/electronic (Kygo, Alan Walker, etc. like that)


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jan 17, 2019)

Excluding Game sound tracks, he'll listen to any rock / metal music.
He does enjoy ironically listening to music, like the country roads (TAKE ME HOME!).


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jan 17, 2019)

Marius listens to a lot of Broadway show tunes and sings along if there’s no one else around to hear him. (He was even named after Marius Pontmercy from Les Miserables)


----------



## potato-kun (Jan 17, 2019)

Joye is just me so uh.. she just listens to stuff like jazzhop, future funk, edgy/cool 2000's rock music... and a bunch of other forgotten songs


----------



## Deathless (Jan 18, 2019)

A mix of most heavy metals, like progressive, thrash, death, etc


----------



## Twopaw Tarnished-Silver (Jan 20, 2019)

We had on the Grand Theft Auto IV: Vladivostok FM soundtrack 'radio station' CD this morning. ^_^ Wags!

-2Paw.


----------



## Patchclaws (Jan 23, 2019)

Mindless Self Indulgence and this album ONLY


----------



## Pipistrele (Jan 23, 2019)

Chillhop and modal jazz, laxy batto she is -u-


----------



## Shiraki_of_Wind (Jan 29, 2019)

I have a ton of characters, but Shiraki mainly listens to Jrock. Along with Jt Machinima, and other Video game based singers.


----------



## Uathúil (Jan 30, 2019)

Pop punk/ alternative rock, a.k.a. "emo" music. So My Chemical Romance, Panic! at the Disco, Fall Out Boy, and some Twenty Øne Piløts. Occasionally Paramore, Imagine Dragons, and some Green Day.


----------



## Zac Doogpuhn (Mar 24, 2019)

My 'sona since he's is from the 70s/80s he would listen to That _Old Time Rock n' Roll _


----------



## Skychickens (Mar 25, 2019)

LV likes string instruments and chimes. They find them soothing and appreciates their magical properties.


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 25, 2019)

Trash metal :y


----------



## Gingerbread3706 (Mar 27, 2019)

Rimna said:


> I couldn't find a thread for this specifically, so I thought I should ask.
> 
> As for my 'sona, since he lives in a present-day Earth where there are anthros instead of humans, he listens to mostly pop music. Especially songs with a simple catchy beat that you can dance to.
> 
> What about your fursonas?


Luna is typically the same way. Pop and a LOT of love songs XD


----------



## Godzilla (Mar 29, 2019)

Lo-fi hip hop beats to chill and study to 24/7 live stream on YouTube


----------



## Arvid (Mar 31, 2019)

EDM, Techno, Dubstep(I even listen to these out of Fursona. They're my favourite types of Music.)


----------



## Lorim (Mar 31, 2019)

Good old folk, especially the fast and upbeat kind


----------



## Saurex (Mar 31, 2019)

Since my sona jumps dimensions frequently and studies culture and history of civilizations across the mulitverse, he's heard a lot of music and keeps personal samples of quite a few things, though he carries a lot of music from his home world, which to us would sound something like folk metal from Japan or Korea.


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 1, 2019)

Disco, film score, and tribal, almost exclusively.


----------



## Blade The Cat (Apr 10, 2019)

Wyatt loves rock (like Linkin Park, Three days grace, Tom petty and Skillet just to name a few) and metal (mostly Metallica and ossy osborne)


----------



## runerunerune (Apr 10, 2019)

2005-2012 hardstyle


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 10, 2019)

Same music as I do.
Generally Synthwave and similar genres.
Also SNES and Genesis game soundtracks.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Apr 27, 2019)

Swing lot and lots of swing


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 27, 2019)

Kit the anthro fox listens to the same stuff I do: Classic Prog Rock, Synthpop, Ambient, Psychedelic, Indian/Pakistani/Afghan instrumental music, Space Rock.

Pik (feral birb) listens to whatever the anthros happen to have playing.


----------



## SpikeVonHagel (Apr 27, 2019)

Industrialrock, Goth rock, Electro-industrial, Postpunk
New wave and Synthpop


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Apr 27, 2019)

SIMPIFIED
Bo burnham
Electronic
Jazz
Pop
Country


----------



## Jinxie (Apr 27, 2019)

Oooh, muziks! Lessee...

Synthwave is uber coolio, almost kinda Jinxie's theme music. 

Ambient is awesome for when Jinxie wants ta chillax.

Nightcore: fer when Jinxie's super duper hyper happeeeeee!


----------



## KD142000 (May 18, 2019)

80's Pop, Rock and New Wave
A touch of 80's Rap and Hip Hop...to mix it up now and then


----------



## Wabbajax (May 18, 2019)

Rise Against, Circle of Dust, Celldweller, Blue Stahli, Raizer, Soul Extract.

This thread has given me a great idea. I think I'm going to see if I can recreate artistic shots of my favorite music artists but translate them into furries.


----------



## MaetheDragon (May 18, 2019)

Country music is where this girl is at, along with a few alternative bands, such as Of Monsters and Men and Sleeping At Last~

Whatever music she relates to the most, and what makes her feel at home!


----------



## Doar Sign (May 24, 2019)

Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson only listens to


----------



## Rap Daniel (Jun 4, 2019)

Rap enjoys tear-jerking songs, like "A Brand New Day" from Ace Combat 6. Not that he likes being sad, he actually enjoys how beautifully the music and lyrics go together.


----------



## Nanominyo (Jun 5, 2019)

Hmmm well I listen to a bit of everything but I think classic/instrumentals and pop would be a go to choice for Asaroth.
Personally I like rock/metal more than pop but for some pop music I do like the tunes and lyrics.
Though I can’t say this about western pop music or well Americanized pop music.
Preferably I want to feel a certain country or something at pop.
Asaroth is properly on same note here.
But honestly I think the most listened to would be classic taken he grew up with that so


----------



## ConorHyena (Jun 5, 2019)

Grunge!


----------



## Simo (Jun 5, 2019)

Skunk rock


----------



## cleoXxXstarry (Jun 8, 2019)

Cleo listens to modern music like pop, as well as a little bit of other music. She generally likes a lot of it.


----------



## vulpis_flooftail (Jun 19, 2019)

Different kinds of metal, vocaloid, any kind of tech(dubstep, 8bit, ECT) hardbass(yes I consider it a genra not just the one group), some rap,j pop, and sometimes pop


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 19, 2019)

Rimna said:


> *What kind of music does your fursona listen to?*



call me crazy but in my experience people's fursonas tend to have the same taste in music as their creators.


----------



## Leadhoof (Jun 25, 2019)

Pretty much anything that isn't metal or dubstep. He especially likes instrumental soundtracks from games and movies since they help him concentrate at work.


----------



## Catdog (Jun 25, 2019)

Sam A Wamm said:


> call me crazy but in my experience people's fursonas tend to have the same taste in music as their creators.


My fursona definitely likes country music and pop punk more than me, because she highlights a lot more of my adolescence than my current life - sort of a way to reclaim that point in my life! 

My other fursona just likes the same shit as me tho lmao u rite


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Jul 1, 2019)

Maelstrom lives in a medieval-age world.  In the more modern world she would probably like older-style country and bluegrass.


----------



## Sheidfelin (Jul 3, 2019)

Death Grips.

Just Death Grips.


----------



## Ruditsu (Jul 3, 2019)

My sona is basically me, so they listen to mostly Eurobeat music, and i do live in Japan so i usually just listen to the Japan vocaloid channels or Electronic channels on the radio. I occasionally listen to Metal and Video game music song as well, and sometimes just piano music or things like that. i do like a variety of different thing but i mostly listen to Jpop and EDM


----------



## enotaca (Jul 4, 2019)

Similar to above, my sona is basically me and has my music taste. She mostly listens to Cute Things ( it's such a variety of genres, but basically things such as snail's house, psyqui, tomggg) but also listes to some vocaloid and has a weakness for concept albums (i.e lasah, zektbach, sakuzyo) and by extension, video game OST


----------

